# "Benvenutto"



## Loren27 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi. This is my last aquascape "benvenutto", and the especifications:

Tank size: 60 cm x 35 cm x 38 cm (80 litres)

Lighting: 2 x 35 W PL-L Osram 865 (117 lumen/litre)

Filtration: Eheim Professionel 3 2076 (1750 l/h)

Substrate: Aqualit, Sphagnum peat moss and Akadama

Fertilization: N,P,K and Fe every day. Presurised CO2

Plants: 1-Hemianthus callitrichoides (Cuba), 2-Rotala Sp green, 3-Rotala rotundifolia, 4-Eleocharis parvula, 5-Hydrocotyle sibtorpioides, 6-Hemianthus micranthemoides, 7-Echinodorus tenellus, 8-Eleocharis vivipara, 9-Taxiphylum barbieri

Animals: 10 Nannostomus marginatus, 5 Otocinclus affinis, Caridina cf. cantonensis (Crystal RED), Planorbis corneus










I hope you like it.

Regards

Loren


----------



## lanceduffy (Jul 15, 2010)

love it!


----------



## auski (Aug 30, 2010)

amazing..


----------



## Loren27 (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks


----------

